# how big can a guppy get



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

So Ive heard stories of people saying how when they put guppies into their ponds etc they got much larger. I was just curious as to how large a guppy can grow when it isnt constrained by a small tank?

Im asking this because I still have intentions of setting up that tank I was talking about a while ago and want to know how large guppies homed in a 40-50g tank can actualy get.  they will be kept with shrimps so I dont want them getting big enough to gobble them up.


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a female that is around 3 inches and about a quarter size in width.


----------

